# Re snorkling mud pro



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

About to redo my mp snorkels anybody ever done this? Surely I could reroute without having to redo my cvt lines just reroute them from under the font fender

2 reasons I want to do this I would like them to be about a foot higher than they are now for insurance and I can move my radiator back and lay it over like the xmr's if I bring them out of the sides

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just take the snorkel cover off and buy a plastic cover like the regular bikes have, cut your holes in the plastic cover and use pvc risers.


----------

